# What would make a toddler poop a lot?



## moonfirefaery

In the past week my toddler has pooped a lot. It's not diarrhea, just regular poop, but it comes every few hours like clockwork. He just poops and poops and poops. We recently began eating more fresh produce and organic meats, but we haven't strayed completely away from conventional foods, which we eat a lot less often now. Is there anything that would make a toddler poop all the time? Too much sugar maybe? It's always a different consistency, just whatever he's eaten...but he poops things out really fast. Is this just a sign he is digesting food better? He is starting to get a rash because I just can't change his diapers often enough.


----------



## moonfirefaery

I found something that said he could be getting too much starch and fiber, but not a lot of fat and protein...well, we do eat a lot of fruits and fresh vegetables and little meats. What are some good healthy sources of fat and protein I could feed hiim that might clear this up?? I guess he needs to be eating more meats and fatty foods but I've always tried to stay away from fat, so...I'm not sure what is good to give him for fat.


----------



## Maggieinnh

Hi moonfirefaery,

If you give him more meat that is good, but try not to do too much of it, we unfortunatley do and I try to change this. Fat is important for children! I know with all theses diet fabs and low fat this and low fat that etc., but for children this is not good!They need it in their system to help their development with their bone structure, skin, muscles etc. I am talking here naturally about the natural fats, not the fabricated ones like in Oreos or marshmallows etc.
The best to give is full fat milk, full fat joghurts, butter (unsalted), full fat cheeses etc. Olive oil, sunflower seeds and other nuts.
As a regular guide I never give my son low fat stuff, it is always full fat (which is actually harder to do than it seems these days), it is not that easy to find full fat plain joghurt or cottage cheese.
Hope this gives you some ideas.
Maggie


----------



## Abarat

I second the comments about the fats. Whole cheeses, yogurts, etc.
My 16 month old is the king of poop, I never knew anyone could poop that much....one reason is that he loves higher fiber foods. He'll eat green beans and squash all day! You'd think with the amount of cheese he eats it'd clog him up, but he's eating so much other good stuff it just moves it on through.
He's not a big meat eater, but loves plain old tofu, I just cut up some firm tofu and give it to him straight, he loves it.
When they eat more whole and fresh foods it's going to help make them more regular and keep everything moving on through. I wouldn't worry so long as there aren't any other symptoms like irritability, fever or a really runny or mucus type poo, etc.
I found a great diaper cream when my son had the stomach flu, his hiney was so raw from all the diarreah this was the only cream that would help, it was Dr. Budreaux's Butt Paste. It's really thick and really helped. It is more expensive but very worth it and lasts longer since it's so thick and works so great.


----------



## moonfirefaery

Thanks a lot. I bought some tofu lunch meat, some breads, & some cheese and am going to try to do more bread, meats, and dairy products. I probably am not getting enough either of that.


----------



## Flabulous

Thanks for making this discussion! Today I have been at wits' end because my 2.5 yo pooped 8 times. Not diarrhea. Yesterday was the same. I can't get out to run errands b/c poop. He's a picky-ish eater, but I've been trying to cut down on the fresh fruit, get more proteins, and add probiotics. My other child is the opposite, trying to hold his poop in and going only every few days.


----------



## sereneimago

Food allergies can make loose stools that aren't quite diarhea...
My son had gluten allergy--
When I took out the wheat the diarhea stopped, but he kept pooing a lot, with a gooey consistency--
until >>I<< stopped having wheat (since I am still nursing) and since I also took out oats and gave him only
certified gluten-free things.

He had other symptoms too though, like not gaining weight and skin problems... (it seems he was developing celiac, and wasn't absorbing his food, not to mention it wasn't staying in him long enough to absorb!)

Applesauce and brown rice can help give stabilization, whether its from allergy or not


----------

